# Pulled pork puller



## cole5000 (Dec 17, 2013)

I seen on you tube one guy had plastic claws to pull the pork apart. Any one know where I could find these


----------



## venture (Dec 17, 2013)

Never used them.  Not sure you need them.

But something like that is available here:


Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## cole5000 (Dec 17, 2013)

It just looked easier we use forks now it just seems to take forever


----------



## eman (Dec 17, 2013)

Bear paws are the stuff. i usually put on my meat gloves and do it by hand .


----------



## ajbert (Dec 17, 2013)

I know Cabela's sells them but I prefer to use my on paws.  I've found I can "feel" the fatty spots and get them out better than my eyes can see them.  Yes, I wash my hands thoroughly and make sure the meat has cooled enough to be pulled by hand.  Learned that last part the very first time I pulled!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 17, 2013)

image.jpg



__ dirtsailor2003
__ Dec 17, 2013






This is what I use when I pull pork! Harbor freight nitrale gloves. I buy boxes of them for use when I am epoxying boat parts together. 

I've seen the claws at Home Depot, Lowes, Ace, Walmart. Most BBQ isles have them. I just don't like having gadgets I have to find more room to store.


----------



## badmoont2 (Dec 18, 2013)

I find them useful for removing large hot pieces of meat like butts, chicken, turkey, brisket etc. from the smoker.


----------



## scootermagoo (Dec 18, 2013)

I got some but they don't see service.  I have pulled all my butts by hand.  It's just easier.  I usually glove up with thin work gloves covered by blue nitrile gloves and that does the trick.  The claws work great for handling big clods of meat, though.


----------



## chuckles (Dec 18, 2013)

Everyone has their own preference. I used to pull with a fork but found that to be tough on my arthritic hands. Bought some Wolf claws and found it much easier but not totally comfortable. Recently bought pair of Alsing meat claws using the half off coupon that someone offered on the forum. Ca't remember who and can't find the post again. Initial feeling that they are more comfortable but cannot comment on any other aspect as I have not tried them on a butt yet. Bought the wolf claws and Alsings on Amazon.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 18, 2013)

Chuckles said:


> Everyone has their own preference. I used to pull with a fork but found that to be tough on my arthritic hands. Bought some Wolf claws and found it much easier but not totally comfortable. Recently bought pair of Alsing meat claws using the half off coupon that someone offered on the forum. Ca't remember who and can't find the post again. Initial feeling that they are more comfortable but cannot comment on any other aspect as I have not tried them on a butt yet. Bought the wolf claws and Alsings on Amazon.


I did a search for Alsing meat claws on Amazon.  All I got was this...Alsing  meat claws, with three of the top sellers. Seems there is no such thing as Alsing. Do you have any more details?...JJ


----------



## bjustice22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Google search found the "alsing claws" mentioned above on amazon. 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00FPMIANC/?tag=smokingmeatforums-20

I've been wondering about the claws or pulling pork but I think I'll give the rubber gloves a go before making another purchase.


----------



## foamheart (Dec 18, 2013)

Says you can make these.......... Looks like they would make short work of pulled pork.

http://boingboing.net/2006/09/29/howto-make-retractab.html


----------



## goliath (Dec 18, 2013)

i have just been using big salad forks, just like claws....


----------



## rexster314 (Dec 18, 2013)

Or you can get one of these. I bought one of these last year and makes small work out of pulling pork or beef


----------



## chuckles (Dec 19, 2013)

You're right, so I checked my Amazon order history. Were sold through Amazon by Clear Five Products, but now listed as Currently Unavailable. List was $9.99. With Coupon code were $6.99. I had that wrong. I will try to google them. If I find them I'll let you know. 
Roy


----------



## chuckles (Dec 19, 2013)

I e-mailed company through Amazon. See if I get response.


----------



## chuckles (Dec 19, 2013)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I did a search for Alsing meat claws on Amazon.  All I got was this...Alsing meat claws, with three of the top sellers. Seems there is no such thing as Alsing. Do you have any more details?...JJ





Chuckles said:


> I e-mailed company through Amazon. See if I get response.



Got a pleasant response from Amazon but did not get me in touch with seller. Googled Alsing Meat Claws and returned several hits, but nothing led me to the actual seller. Did find that same offer was made on some other Q sites to which I do not belong so unable to contact poster of the offer. Perhaps someone belonging to some of the other forum sites could shed some light. I think I've gone as far as I can go for now.  BTW, actually used the Alsing Meat Claws a little while ago and like them very much.  Will probably become my go to claws.  I hope they become available again.
Roy


----------



## flyboys (Dec 19, 2013)

Foamheart said:


> Says you can make these.......... Looks like they would make short work of pulled pork.
> 
> http://boingboing.net/2006/09/29/howto-make-retractab.html




I think they would even shred bone in chicken.


----------



## wade (Dec 19, 2013)

I have a pair but rarely use them for pulling meat. They are good for lifting big slabs of meat on and off the BBQ though.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Dec 19, 2013)

rexster314 said:


> Or you can get one of these. I bought one of these last year and makes small work out of pulling pork or beef


Hey !!! I made one of those! Yup I did...all by myself!  Works great!

Check it out!













1387493405347.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Dec 19, 2013


















1387493410872.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Dec 19, 2013


















1387493417009.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Dec 19, 2013


















1387493428436.jpg



__ smokingohiobutcher
__ Dec 19, 2013






Use it a little for chunkier pulled pork....or a lot for full fledged shredded pork!

SOB


----------



## chuckles (Jan 7, 2014)

Just happened to notice that Amazon has the Alsing Meat Claws in stock again, listed at $16.99. It would be nice if the seller would offer the discount again.


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 7, 2014)

I have them.  My wife says they are the wolf claws.  Received as a gift from a daughter a few months ago.  I've pulled pork and beef, plus used them for moving hot meat if my gloves weren't readily available.  Just last night used them for moving a cold cross rib roast around the counter while making thin slices for French dip sandwiches.  I use them because I have them.  I keep them in the kitchen not with my BBQ/smoker stuff.  They work as advertised.  Are they 100% necessary?  Nope.  Handy?  Yep.


----------



## chuckles (Jan 7, 2014)

I offer this comment with the caution that wives are always correct, even if the evidence indicates otherwise. I have both Wolf Claws and Alsing Meat Claws. They are somewhat different.  They both seem to work equally well but I personally find the Alsings to be more comfortable.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 7, 2014)

SmokingOhioButcher said:


> Hey !!! I made one of those! Yup I did...all by myself!  Works great!
> 
> Check it out!
> 
> ...


That's a really awesome idea. I guess it just fits in a drill?


----------



## chuckles (Jan 7, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> That's a really awesome idea. I guess it just fits in a drill?



Wow, if I put that puller in my drill I think I would end up with pulled pork accented wall...actually, that might be appropriate for me. :icon_biggrin:


----------



## rexster314 (Jan 7, 2014)

You have to use a deep bowl. I use a 20qt pot that's pretty deep. Otherwise you'll have pulled pork wallpaper. Not bad if you're a "saving it for later" type.


----------



## foamheart (Jan 7, 2014)

rexster314 said:


> I use a 20qt pot that's pretty deep.


Oh no, bigger.... a 5 gallon bucket!  <chuckles>

You guys should get together with the Kirby Mixer on another post and build one universal tool !


----------



## dwayner79 (Mar 1, 2014)

Sorry for resurrecting an old post, but I use a spaghetti scoop to shred any parts that are too hot to do by hand. Saves buying another widget and works just as good.


----------



## smokefever (Mar 3, 2014)

I used both bbq gloves and the Bear Claws.  Using the gloves I found it difficult to get all off the fat off so I begin with the gloves and use the claws after.  I just got them for Christmas and love them!


----------



## raastros2 (Mar 3, 2014)

AJBert said:


> I know Cabela's sells them but I prefer to use my on paws.  I've found I can "feel" the fatty spots and get them out better than my eyes can see them.  Yes, I wash my hands thoroughly and make sure the meat has cooled enough to be pulled by hand.  Learned that last part the very first time I pulled!


iv seen them at cabelas as well....but if you smoke to 200*IT most of the time you can just scrape it apart with a fork or tongs or whatever you got in your hand


----------



## sqwib (Mar 3, 2014)

cole5000 said:


> It just looked easier we use forks now it just seems to take forever


Shred


eman said:


> Bear paws are the stuff. i usually put on my meat gloves and do it by hand .





dirtsailor2003 said:


> image.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pulled


----------



## cowboy1171 (Apr 12, 2015)

Hi,

I found this hand puller very safe, easy to use and room saver. It shred any cooked meat in minutes



http://imarca.com.ve/Meat-shredder.php

Best regards


----------

